# 3/12/09 Attempt at shark fishing



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Well the day started off with a let down. After casting out some bull red white trout bait, me and my buddy left our site for like 15 minutes to grab some food while my girlfriend and her friend layed out. When we came back, apparently a 4 foot sand shark had took my bait, kept swimming, and took some of the peoples bait next to us, and they reeled him in, finding my hook stuck in him too. Could have had him! Anyways, next i set up my white trout bait using the sort of set up in that video from power fisherman. I yakked it out pretty far, (i thought i had a good 400 yards of powerpro on my conventional) But when i got back to shore, apparently i had spooled my reel and broke off, so i lost all my powerpro and that expensive shark leader. :banghead my friend had tried yelling to me and tightening down on the drag but i guess i didn't even notice. So i respooled with the only thing we had which was 50 LB mono, and yakked back out another bait, and all we caught all night was a little baby shark 







I guess it wasnt too bad of a day, because thats my first shark lol, even though its a baby. Wish i had more time to try again but spring break is nearly over! ill be back out in the summer. Couple guys down the beach from us caught a couple pomps.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

At least you got a shark! I have been yakking baits out in the evenings and still have not got a shark, although I had a great run. I am going to hit it again in the morning with some hoss mullet!


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Was your power pro line hi-vis Yellow?



> *-- Saints Domination -- (3/18/2009)*Yeah, but it also had clear mono attached to the rig itself, 80 lb test, then the yellow 50 lb power-pro attached to that. And the shark rig had a black circle hook.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Did it look like this?























































<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there any wayyou could send me a check for the $700 lower unit repair?



> *-- Saints Domination -- (3/18/2009)*Wow, i cant beleive that.. Yeah thats definitely it, but i dont have 700 bucks to give you :0 Im a college student..i barely have money to eat. Im in Orlando ( I go to school at UCF) and will be home for the summer....This is a weird situation


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

wowwww, yeah thats it, doubt any one else would have jimmy rigged something like that with the two pyramid weights lol. Damn howd it get stuck up in your prop? Sorry man! It was originally lost right off Avinedo 12, right past emerald isle


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm just bustin' your balls, don't sweat it!!!! :hotsun:hotsun:hotsun , I figured it was your line after your post. The line never got tangled in the prop and it did no damage to the boat, (Thank God!!!!) It was Friday the 13th!!!. We did come very close( within feet)to running it over, and the above scenario would have been true. Good luck on your next shark adventures!!! I've never fished for sharks much, so maybe you could hook up with me next time you are in town and I'll take you shark fishin' in my boat. We could also use the rig you donated for the cause!!!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

woww you had me convinced, lol i was gonna offer to be a free deck hand or somethin in the summer :0 ...lol im a poor college student. But man how crazy is that...So it didnt mess up anything?


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

No damage at all!!! It just took 15 minutes to hand line it all back into the boat. The two other guys and I were fighting over what might be on the other end. We were hoping it was a nice 50 wide or even a Van Staal Reel that fell off the back of a nice boat hunting cobia. We were a little disappointed that it was just 9 oz of weight and a large hook. Sorry to make ya sweat, I couldn't help it, I often joke around with my friends. The fishing trip is still on the table whenever you get back in town!!!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha thats hilarious. I bet yall wouldn't have took that 15 minutes of hassle to pull in a circle hook and some pyramid weights LOL. I appreciate the offer! Just glad for both of us that the above didn't really happen! BTW nice boat :letsdrink


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Now thats funkin crazy..


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!!! I'm just a recreational fisherman that gets out on the weekends occassionally. I love to fish, but I'm really not very proficient at it yet.Thats my first boat and I've had it for less than 2 years.I always like having someone elseteach me a new way to fish!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

saints d. hope you didn't get too upset about the boat before chris told you what really happened. was funny though. if i would have known that there was that much power pro, i would have wound it up on somthing so that i could reuse it. shame to throw it all away. interesting rig, where did you learn that set up? got to go to work. have a nice day.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Its basically from that video from power fisherman, except he used a spider weight instead of the pyramids. 



Hook-----steel leader--------------weight--0-------clear mono------------------------0------power pro main line----


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

That is just plain cruel Chris!:nonono Funny as can be but I knew you had a real mean streak in ya!:shedevil


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey at least I fessed up pretty quick to it not doing any damage. I could have sat on it a couple days!!!! :moon


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Man you had me going! I did have my 9 0/0 spooled by a boat running inside the sand bar one night just after I paddled it out. We tried flashing our spot light, yelling, free spooled the reel but the boat never checked up and he was cruising right off the beach. That was 12 yrs ago using dacron. Man I was hoping he lost the seel to his lower unit as bad as that sounds. It was definately the biggest thing I ever hooked tho.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:hoppingmad Somebody needs a butt whooping andGF2 ison the short list!!!:shedevil

This thread is the funniest one I've read in a while... Glad no one has to worry about running that power-pro over any more.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Great post! 



Anyone see the pictures of the two 500+lb mako sharks caught off the beach in Navarre w/in the last thirty days??


----------

